
10k players discovered coding in our game, now we are releasing a game with them - tbll75
http://store.steampowered.com/app/774711/Crazy_Dreamz_Best_Of/
======
tbll75
Six months ago, we published our first game which was a coding discovery game.
As a 2D Sandbox Platformer, you can create your own levels and make them
unique by coding (because we think it's important). For that, we even created
a Scratch-like visual programming language in Unity (feel free to take a look
Crazy Dreamz: MagiCats Edition if you are curious).

We have been amazed to see that players were really enjoying this coding
interface. And they made more than 20 000 levels thanks to that feature. The
awesome thing is to see how some of them are crazy.

So how could we go further?

We wanted our game to be kind of owned by its community. And that's what we
did. One of the team member came with the idea of a Best Of, a game gathering
the best levels. And the best way to make it fair was to say that this
creators get 50% of the game revenues.

So yeah! Player discovered coding and they made a game out of it. This game is
live on Steam since last Thursday and they will get money out of it. For those
who want to support or are just curious, the game is called Crazy Dreamz: Best
Of.

Would love to hear your thoughts about that!

